# What Should I Read Next?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok. I have all my school reading done for this term and I am looking for something to read in the interim before the beginning of next term. 

The options are in the poll that is forthcoming.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 24, 2008)

What are you, a super book-reading android?!?

Read Bavinck's four volume _Reformed Dogmatics_; that should take you a couple days! 

Have you ever read Calvin's Institutes? I suspect you have, but you would probably be surprised how many Reformed folk haven't. It takes quite a while to read, even for you!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 24, 2008)

Let's just say I do not watch much TV and do not sleep much.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 24, 2008)

By the time you graduate seminary you have to read Vos...duh.


----------



## Grymir (Oct 24, 2008)

It was a tough choice between Iain Murry and Daniel Ritchie. Real tough. But, since I am a polemist, Iain won out. I think it would equip you better in the long run. I feel so powerful in helping to determine what you read next. Mwhaaa Mwhaaa. But judging from the poll results so far, it won't be decisive.


----------



## tellville (Oct 24, 2008)

Robert Letham's "The Holy Trinity".


----------



## py3ak (Oct 24, 2008)

If I owned Trueman on Owen it's what I would be reading right now. I tried to bum a copy from him, but it didn't work.


----------



## MW (Oct 24, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> By the time you graduate seminary you have to read Vos.



Ditto.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 24, 2008)

If I could afford Trueman's book on Owen I would read it! 

I would read Puritan Hope. It is really a life changing book, at least for me anyway. It has a way of putting some piety back into the post mil position that seems to always wonder over into 'when the government is reformed...' thinking. It is a great reminded that the Gospel is what will change this earth for Christ's kingdom, from sea to shining sea!


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 24, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > By the time you graduate seminary you have to read Vos.
> ...



 But for now relax a little, saving energy to afterwards read Vos's Pauline Eschatology. Just a warning: This book by Vos is very hard reading and requires full attention.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks All. Not a clear winner but I think a decision can be made.


----------



## shackleton (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe you should try reading something that you are not that familiar with, something that you would not get at seminary but will help you with your personal life.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 25, 2008)

I voted for Trueman, mainly because I was contemplating purchasing it myself. However, if you plan on working with people in an actual congregation (as opposed to taking classes endlessly or hanging out with losers like us on the internet), I would strongly urge you to bolster your pastoral knowledge with Dever at some point.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm suprised you haaven't read Vos yet!

If you have a good reason for putting off reading Vos (can't imagine one though), I'd recommend The Puritan Hope by Murray. 

Along the same lines, but not on your list (if you haven't already read it) I would think you'd enjoy The Promise of the Future by Cornelis P. Venema (Banner of Truth, 2000).


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Oct 26, 2008)

I see I am the only one who has voted for Ken Gentry here. I've just heard good things about it and would like to read it someday for myself. Looks like a good list though. Have fun.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 26, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I'm suprised you haaven't read Vos yet!
> 
> If you have a good reason for putting off reading Vos (can't imagine one though), I'd recommend The Puritan Hope by Murray.
> 
> Along the same lines, but not on your list (if you haven't already read it) I would think you'd enjoy The Promise of the Future by Cornelis P. Venema (Banner of Truth, 2000).



I read Promise of the Future for class this term. Great Book. 

Well going to a liberal Seminary for the first two years was probably a good reason for not reading Vos yet...


----------

